# Strobe help!



## Olethadawnphoto (Aug 14, 2016)

Hello! I am fairly new to using strobes. I have two strobes. One works just fine, but the other does not trigger a flash. I tried to test it, but it does not flash either. The bulb seems to be bright enough when it's just a continuous light but could my bulb be going out? I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong so any advice or help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Designer (Aug 14, 2016)

Yes, the flash tube is (from your description) done, burned out, fini, kaput. 

First, make sure it doesn't flash, and then order a replacement flashtube. 

Pay very close attention to the replacement directions when you get the new one.

BTW: the one bulb that does work is the continuous bulb, and it is different than the flashtube.  That one is still good.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 14, 2016)

I'd say Designer's got it; there are two bulbs.  The continuous one is the modelling lamp, and it's also the cheap one.  To verify that the flash tube has in fact died, simply swap them between strobes.  If the one that wasn't working now works, you know 100% that the flash tube has died.  Make sure that you wear a pair of cotton gloves or similar as some flash tubes, especially on consumer gear aren't protected, and like quartz bulbs, your skin oils will damage them.


----------

